# Disc Brake - Huffy?



## Jrodarod (Jun 6, 2020)

I’m guessing it’s a muscle bike part. But, nan I get your help in identifying it and what bike? Value? Who wants it? Thanks!


----------



## Roger Henning (Jun 6, 2020)

I have the same brake and mine was on a 10 speed Huffy.  Roger


----------



## morton (Jun 7, 2020)

Also had one on a multi speed "lightweight."  The brake assembly weighed almost as much as the rest of the bike and was no better than calipers.


----------

